

TOR Made for USG Open Source Spying Says Maker - dcerezo
http://cryptome.org/0003/tor-spy.htm

======
JoachimSchipper
Nothing to see here, move along.

Summary: tor was written to help e.g. informants securely get information back
to the US government; but an anonymity network that _only_ carries spies'
information back to the US government is not terribly useful, so they opened
it up. Yes, tor was made for spying, but not (necessarily) for spying on tor
users.

~~~
ABFrep
Preposterous. No one buys it, and you shouldn't be selling it.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Why not post your reasons for disagreeing with me? You may convince someone,
or at least have a fruitful discussion.

~~~
garagebander
Why respond to the troll? There's certainly no point to that!

"Preposterous" sums it up nicely. If you don't think it's preposterous, then
you would not be in agreement.

What else needs to be said? You either believe the hogwash or you don't. No
need to get into facts, those are obvious.

------
bryanlarsen
The title might be misleading here: tl;dr: TOR was made by spies to use to
transmit information securely.

When I read the title, it implied to me that it was designed by spies as a
trojan to leak information back to them. That would have made a much more
sensational story, which is why I jumped to that conclusion, I suppose.

------
kgo
This open source:

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Open_source_i...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Open_source_intelligence)

Not this open source:

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Open_source>

------
jdp23
As they say, "anonymity loves company"

------
kronusaturn
Ironically, WikiLeaks got its start spying on a Tor exit node.

